# Home remedies for bunny with some type of worm!



## Frenanejo25 (Nov 28, 2011)

[align=center]I am new to the blog decided to join because all you lookvery fun and for sure know more about rabbits then me. I hav been having Max for a year and 5 months, she is indoor and outdoor. During the day she is inside the garage sleeping and eating and at night she usually goes out to the backyard. About 2 weeks or so a skunk sprayed her, I showered her the next day I smelled her and since then she hasnt felt very good. Today exactly one week ago, she tried to turn towards me when I called her but she fell on her side and didn't stand up, she just laid there for a bit and then stood up again I kept her inside the garage at night because I didn't want her falling somewhere and not being able to come home or run from a predator. Yesterday, saturday she laid in the same possition for about 5hrs, at first my dad thought she was sleeping but then 5hrs later and she still looked the same he got very worried. I took her to the vet, he told me she had a something Worm, probably from the a racoon or skunk, he gave me antibiotics pain medicine and drops for her ears incase it was an ear infection, which would cause the inbalance. I have been hand-feeding her every two hours and giving her water with a plastic syringe. Since she just lays there her feeces fall on the side, so I went to clean them up and I found a long white worm-looking thing.I am no expert in worms so I am looking for some informarion about the pic below... and if anyone knows any home remedies I will be very thankful. All I am trying to do is get some more help for her. she is very weak and has very red,her look is so sad it just breaks my heart.[/align]


----------



## Frenanejo25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello, just another update hehe
Ok so I looked the medicine up and it its 
Baytril Suspension and Metacam lq 1.5mg/ml per cc

I looked Baytril online and someone else's bunny (from this forum) was on Baytril too and it seemed innefective. 
It says Baytril is fluoroquinolone antibiotic ...I don't really understand what is it!
:?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Nov 28, 2011)

baytril is kinda a do all antibiotic for all kinds of infections and is usually pretty effective (not sure about on rabbits though). it will not however kill worms that i know of lol. you need something like revolution which is great for worms, mites, ticks, fleas, etc. or some other dewormer from a vet (the over the counter ones do not work and you will be spending more money in the long run and still end up back at the vet). 

and metacam is an inflamation drug (just like ibuprophen for people only a little stronger). it's only used to take down swelling and once again as far as i know will do nothing against the worms.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 28, 2011)

I think you have a couple of things going on here. Rabbits can catch racoon roundworm from racoons, and it causes neurological symptoms, but is incurable and leads to death.

The worm looks like a tapeworm. I'll get back to you with the appropriate treatment soon. It should be simple and probably is something you can treat with products you can buy at the farm/livestock supply store.

It sounds like she has an inner ear infection leading to the loss of balance. This is probably from getting wet when you washed her. I understand you had to wash her because of the skunk, but rabbits can become chilled very easily, which makes them susceptible to getting bacterial infections. The loss of balance tells me that the infection is in her ear, which is responsible for the sense of balance.

The treatment for ear infections is antibiotics. The Baytril might help with it, but if she has taken it for 4 days without improvement, the bacteria is probably resistant to Baytril. A lot of bacteria are resistant to this drug because it is so ubiquitously used and it is similar to a human antibiotic. If it has been more than 4 days, ask the vet for a different antibiotic. A useful one that is inexpensive but you will have to have the vet show you how to administer is Bicillin, which is injectible penicillin. It can only be given to rabbits via injection. which is why you'd have to have the vet show you how to administer it. Another good one for ear infections is Zithromax (azithromycin) but it is quite expensive.

I will provide helpful references in a minute.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 28, 2011)

Tapeworm:
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Parasitic_diseases/tapeworm_2.htm
treatment of tapeworm:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praziquantel
This should be available from your vet or for livestock.

Head tilt/loss of balance:
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/head_tilt.htm
Inner ear infection:
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Neurology/Otit/otitis.htm
Antibiotics safe for use in rabbits:
http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Antibiotics/Safe_antibiotics.htm


Raccoon roundworm:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12150_12220-27261--,00.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baylisascaris

The raccoon roundworm looks very different from that worm you posted. However, it can cause head tilt, but I don't think there's a lot you can do if your bunny has raccoon roundworm. Tapeworm can be picked up from the grass, and that is what it looks like your bunny has, in addition to an inner ear infection.


----------



## Frenanejo25 (Nov 29, 2011)

*shawnwk1 wrote: *


> baytril is kinda a do all antibiotic for all kinds of infections and is usually pretty effective (not sure about on rabbits though). it will not however kill worms that i know of lol. you need something like revolution which is great for worms, mites, ticks, fleas, etc. or some other dewormer from a vet (the over the counter ones do not work and you will be spending more money in the long run and still end up back at the vet).
> 
> and metacam is an inflamation drug (just like ibuprophen for people only a little stronger). it's only used to take down swelling and once again as far as i know will do nothing against the worms.


See I have been so nervous I forgot about the shot they gave her. so I called my vet and I asked about everything, and yes you are right, the Bautril is an antibiotic for her ear because it seemed to be hurting as well her eye is red.

and the other one is for pain because I sensed she was in pain...soo they shot they gave her was the dewormer and she has to go back on Dec 17th for her second dose. 

Thanks a lot you've been so much help ;D


----------



## Frenanejo25 (Nov 29, 2011)

*W.O.W*

[align=center]*:expressionlessWell I am going more for the ear infection and the tapeworm (because I am optimistic & a positive thinker). I was very careful while washing her I didnt use a hose or anything, I carefully put warm water on her while my husband hel her head up but again it could have happened. The first thing the Vet said was racoon/skunk worm, he gave me the $1,000 treament( blood test and keeping herat the hospital for 2 weeks) she needed and obviously I couldnt affort so we went to plan B. He tested the poop and said she had a worm so he gave her a shot and the medicine I mention before....*[/align]
[align=center]*Your comments relieve me because I want her to get better and be healthy again. SO Im going to believe is a ear infertion and a tape worm.*[/align]
[align=center]*Tomorrow will be her 4th day, not moving her back paws/stading/sitting, so If anything I will go back on wednesday.*[/align]
[align=center]*Today she moved her head more, which makes me believe she is getting a little stronger. *[/align]
[align=center]*THANKS SO MUCH, ALL OF YOU HAVE HELPED ME SOO MUCH :biggrin:*[/align]
[align=center]*I love it here ;D*[/align]
*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Tapeworm:
> http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Parasitic_diseases/tapeworm_2.htm
> treatment of tapeworm:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Praziquantel
> ...


----------

